

Show HN: Dextro Stream – Periscope livestream discovery with computer vision - paulfitz
http://stream.dextro.co/

======
jluan
Hey guys, I'm David, one of the founders of Dextro. Happy to answer any
questions about how we got this to work technically!

At a high level, here's how we did it: 1) We're using the Twitter Streaming
API to find every publicly accessible live-stream. 2) We extract the live
stream using a version of PhantomJS that still supports Flash. 3) Each live
stream is being sent to Dextro's livestream API endpoint, which streams back
chunked JSON of what's happening in the stream in real time. (Check out some
low level outputs at
[http://b.fastcompany.net/multisite_files/fastcompany/imageca...](http://b.fastcompany.net/multisite_files/fastcompany/imagecache/slideshow_large/slideshow/2015/05/3045926-slide-s-1-underthehood1024.jpg))
4) The results are aggregated and sent on a pub/sub socket to each client.

A background task crunches the live data into the "most viewed" and "most
streamed" aggregate stats.

~~~
tomjacobs
Hi David,

That's a neat little explanation of how the system works underneath. Would you
like to explain it in a quick little casual video on
[http://GlitchClub.com](http://GlitchClub.com) so we can see?

------
0-o
Nice, a HN-Share button. Is it me, or is this a new thing?

~~~
0-o
Hmm, old news I guess..

[http://www.hn-button.com/](http://www.hn-button.com/)

